
RFC 8205 – BGPsec Protocol Specification - yuhong
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8205
======
Zarathust
This is a widely known security flaw since at least 2008 when a Pakistani
telecom company shutdown Youtube. There's been plenty of talks since then at
blackhat and defcons and papers.

I'm just impressed on how so little has been done yet.

~~~
msla
The problem was known well before that:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS_7007_incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS_7007_incident)

> The AS 7007 incident was a major disruption of the Internet on April 25,
> 1997, that started with a router operated by autonomous system 7007 (MAI
> Network Services, although sometimes incorrectly attributed to the Florida
> Internet Exchange[1]) accidentally leaking a substantial part of its entire
> route table to the Internet, creating a routing black hole.

And that's just one specific example I can think of off the top of my head
which is older than the one you mentioned. I'm sure there were a number of
them before and since.

~~~
late2part
Vinnie Bono!!!

~~~
late2part
[http://seclists.org/nanog/1997/Apr/444](http://seclists.org/nanog/1997/Apr/444)

